# Looking for old shipmates. Jonathan Boggett



## Johnny ryder (2 mo ago)

Hi all. I’m literally trying to find a needle in a haystack, with a blindfold on! My late father joined the merchant navy when he was 16, in 1973 or 1974. His name was *Jonathan Boggett* and was born in York, North Yorkshire. Now unfortunately this is all the information I have! I was hoping this would maybe catch someone’s eye who had the pleasure of meeting him, and they could give me more information about what ship he served on etc. I know it’s a long shot but this is my last avenue to explore as no records were kept after the early 1970’s. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy (Sep 24, 2021)

Johnny ryder said:


> Hi all. I’m literally trying to find a needle in a haystack, with a blindfold on! My late father joined the merchant navy when he was 16, in 1973 or 1974. His name was *Jonathan Boggett* and was born in York, North Yorkshire. Now unfortunately this is all the information I have! I was hoping this would maybe catch someone’s eye who had the pleasure of meeting him, and they could give me more information about what ship he served on etc. I know it’s a long shot but this is my last avenue to explore as no records were kept after the early 1970’s. Thanks for reading.


Hi there jonny I started my sea career in 1973 what I need to know who your late father worked for this should be in his discharge book and maybe we can take it from there regards tony


----------



## Johnny ryder (2 mo ago)

Tony the hippy chippy said:


> Hi there jonny I started my sea career in 1973 what I need to know who your late father worked for this should be in his discharge book and maybe we can take it from there regards tony


Thanks for the reply Tony. Unfortunately I don’t have any more information at all. Like I said in my first post. Needle in a haystack wearing a blindfold! Sorry I can’t help anymore. Regards. Johnny


----------



## captainconfusion (Aug 13, 2020)

Dear Johnny, not such a question if you sit down and think? Your father was 16 when he joined the merchant navy? You/he came from YORK the nearest ports were HULL and Middlesbrough, and maybe the TYNE?
Now he most proberbly went/joined the MN via the Shipping Federtion {THE POOL] In these ports. Again How long between trips did your dad come home? Did he come home frequently suggesting, say every month/3 months-6 months?
Which port did he come home from [HULL-Newcastle/Middlesbrough, suggesting a regular ferry/cargo-liner company, or a coastal North West European Trade.} Without salubrious questions. Or was your DAd part of the HULL?GRIMSBY? fishing freezer fraternity they were away on 4/6 month trips. There again he may have been on the HULL/ROTTERDAM, or Newcastle/NORWAY Ferries. THINK HARD Dear Sir.
AT 16 he may would have been a galley or cabin boy then at 17 a deck boy most probably? Then listening to your dad in his dotage what was his experiences at sea-HElmsmans ticket-captains tiger/Secondsteward/ Paid a percentage of the catch-Fishing industry, There again below decks fireman/pumpman=tankers, stoker, or as a bosun/chippy/ER Donkeyman.
You cannot go to sleep and say you do not know? You are the one seeking information.
There are were different trades and usually set companies went to the same UK POrts to trade and change crews. If he worked for a tramping company, he probably paid off abroad, any port in the world, or signed 2 year articles and only came home infrequently? at the end of the articles/Agreement. Good luck


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

Hull freezer trawlers never went fishing for four to six months, more like ten weeks, if fishing for whitefish, or a few days if chase'ing mackerel around the u.k. For every eight days away the crew got a day at home, but now on the Hull trawler KIRKELLA i think it is worked by two crews, one trip on one off. when it can find work.


----------



## captainconfusion (Aug 13, 2020)

Hello in 70/72 possibly until 75, Did Not Marrs send a FREEZER Trawler in to the SOuther HEMISPHERE, fishing off New Zealand, Australia and South Africa, South America looking for fishing grounds, and a future trade area after the COD WARS to keep employment of their HULL, Grimsby and Fleetwood Crews, so I belive? It may be fiction, However I believe BOSTON, BUT and MARRS Freezers explored the possibilities,


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

It was 28/11/84 when Marr's freezer trawler Cordella set off from Hull to N.Z, (NELSON). Six weeks later 10/1/85 Marr's crew flew back to the U.K...(inc my Dad). A company called skeggs seafoods N.Z. ran the Cordella. Before she went to N/Z. she was a trinity house guard ship.


----------



## jock cardy (Feb 24, 2013)

Johnny ryder said:


> Hi all. I’m literally trying to find a needle in a haystack, with a blindfold on! My late father joined the merchant navy when he was 16, in 1973 or 1974. His name was *Jonathan Boggett* and was born in York, North Yorkshire. Now unfortunately this is all the information I have! I was hoping this would maybe catch someone’s eye who had the pleasure of meeting him, and they could give me more information about what ship he served on etc. I know it’s a long shot but this is my last avenue to explore as no records were kept after the early 1970’s. Thanks for reading.





Johnny ryder said:


> Hi all. I’m literally trying to find a needle in a haystack, with a blindfold on! My late father joined the merchant navy when he was 16, in 1973 or 1974. His name was *Jonathan Boggett* and was born in York, North Yorkshire. Now unfortunately this is all the information I have! I was hoping this would maybe catch someone’s eye who had the pleasure of meeting him, and they could give me more information about what ship he served on etc. I know it’s a long shot but this is my last avenue to explore as no records were kept after the early 1970’s. Thanks for reading.





Johnny ryder said:


> Hi all. I’m literally trying to find a needle in a haystack, with a blindfold on! My late father joined the merchant navy when he was 16, in 1973 or 1974. His name was *Jonathan Boggett* and was born in York, North Yorkshire. Now unfortunately this is all the information I have! I was hoping this would maybe catch someone’s eye who had the pleasure of meeting him, and they could give me more information about what ship he served on etc. I know it’s a long shot but this is my last avenue to explore as no records were kept after the early 1970’s. Thanks for reading.


 You could try some sites on F B, i been in OZ from 71,joined some site in my olde home,found loads o people / relo's from the 60,s plus guys i sailed with, try a york site, or a port site near his old home, i will mention his name on a couple o M N sites i am on, pity NO ONE has his " seamans DISCHARGE BOOK he was issued with , i got mine from 1960, Who ended up with all his paperwork ? good luck anyway, and some Gov department MUST have a record of his ships / seatime ?


----------



## Johnny ryder (2 mo ago)

jock cardy said:


> You could try some sites on F B, i been in OZ from 71,joined some site in my olde home,found loads o people / relo's from the 60,s plus guys i sailed with, try a york site, or a port site near his old home, i will mention his name on a couple o M N sites i am on, pity NO ONE has his " seamans DISCHARGE BOOK he was issued with , i got mine from 1960, Who ended up with all his paperwork ? good luck anyway, and some Gov department MUST have a record of his ships / seatime ?


Thanks for your reply!
Unfortunately as I am the only one left on the family tree, and life didn’t quite turn out as planned for my dad, I have absolutely nothing of his! Apparently records stopped getting kept after 1971 too! It will be a miracle if I find anything hah! Will try the Facebook groups in York. Thanks again for the help! Really appreciate it.


----------



## jock cardy (Feb 24, 2013)

Johnny ryder said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> Unfortunately as I am the only one left on the family tree, and life didn’t quite turn out as planned for my dad, I have absolutely nothing of his! Apparently records stopped getting kept after 1971 too! It will be a miracle if I find anything hah! Will try the Facebook groups in York. Thanks again for the help! Really appreciate it.


Some info,,you could try, National Archives Kew, they have seamens records from 1900, or,, National Identify do***ents.uk.gov or, try Ancestry,but i don't know if they have our seamans records, and like the fish n chippy, you may have to pay$$$$ a fee, at the Kew Gardens one and Ancestry ? I have no idea why all our records are also kept in Canada. also,i been told, records were kept until 1975, not 71, good hunting. was also told, the records at KEW GARDENS, it's better to pay a personal visit rather than the phone / net. read the wee 1951 info thing i posted to, thats all info have been able to find out from our old seamen in the U K / OZ / Kiwi !


----------



## Johnny ryder (2 mo ago)

jock cardy said:


> Some info,,you could try, National Archives Kew, they have seamens records from 1900, or,, National Identify do***ents.uk.gov or, try Ancestry,but i don't know if they have our seamans records, and like the fish n chippy, you may have to pay$$$$ a fee, at the Kew Gardens one and Ancestry ? I have no idea why all our records are also kept in Canada. also,i been told, records were kept until 1975, not 71, good hunting. was also told, the records at KEW GARDENS, it's better to pay a personal visit rather than the phone / net. read the wee 1951 info thing i posted to, thats all info have been able to find out from our old seamen in the U K / OZ / Kiwi !


What a gent! Can’t thank you enough for your help! Faith in humanity restored. I’ll explore every avenue believe me. Thanks again!


----------



## jock cardy (Feb 24, 2013)

jock cardy said:


> Some info,,you could try, National Archives Kew, they have seamens records from 1900, or,, National Identify do***ents.uk.gov or, try Ancestry,but i don't know if they have our seamans records, and like the fish n chippy, you may have to pay$$$$ a fee, at the Kew Gardens one and Ancestry ? I have no idea why all our records are also kept in Canada. also,i been told, records were kept until 1975, not 71, good hunting. was also told, the records at KEW GARDENS, it's better to pay a personal visit rather than the phone / net. read the wee 1951 info thing i posted to, thats all info have been able to find out from our old seamen in the U K / OZ / Kiwi !


 It's also possible your dad never sailed out of a local port, could have been London / Soton / liverpool ,anywhere ?


----------



## jock cardy (Feb 24, 2013)

Johnny ryder said:


> What a gent! Can’t thank you enough for your help! Faith in humanity restored. I’ll explore every avenue believe me. Thanks again!





Johnny ryder said:


> What a gent! Can’t thank you enough for your help! Faith in humanity restored. I’ll explore every avenue believe me. Thanks again!


No worries mate, i was checking things at 5 am here in Aussie, Nor West Victoria, If i get anything else from our guys i will pass it on ! Good Luck !


----------

